# 2010 American Standard(?) Stratocaster, MINT!! - $1200 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I put the question mark because this one looks fancier than a Standard but that's what he calls it in the ad.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Very reasonably priced. I like the sienna sunburst. Too bad it’s the wrong fender bodystyle


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Double post. That said, bears repeating it looks great. For a strat.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a close enough drive that I can facilitate a deal.

Just sayin'...


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

That's a good deal for Sienna Sunburst. Usually US Tobacco Sunburst or jet black Strats go for that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably an ash body in that finish.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> This is a close enough drive that I can facilitate a deal.
> 
> Just sayin'...


coudonc, 'barnac! how many more guitars do you need, 2manyguitars??

just askin'


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Or maybe he'll facilitate for one of us...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2N1305 said:


> coudonc, 'barnac! how many more guitars do you need, 2manyguitars??
> 
> just askin'





FatStrat2 said:


> Or maybe he'll facilitate for one of us...


Yes, that was my intent. “Facilitate” as in buy it and ship it for another GC member.

I just sold a similar Strat (an American Professional) for $1600.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ahh... ok. Well that's very kind of you. Your username, and what you said, anyway...

By the way that guitar is muyy sweet. Is that the one with the special active tone-pull pot thingy?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You know... it has been a whole month, less two days since my last poorly thought out decision.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> You know... it has been a whole month, less two days since my last poorly thought out decision.


I have no opinion.

I also don't have a strat....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> I have no opinion.
> 
> I also don't have a strat....


I dont have an LP, so I can forgive you..... 

You should buy this one and join the club!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Mark Brown said:


> You know... it has been a whole month, less two days since my last poorly thought out decision.


I think you’re over thinking things.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The PG sticker confirms it is a Standard. Damn!!! If I were looking, I'd be taking @2manyGuitars up on his offer. I've always like the Sienna burst and it's a Strat. It's perfect.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I actually was seriously considering this one - if it met my [light] weight requirements. Unfortunately (or not), I already have a Sienna Sunburst Jackson single cut. With both of them up, it might look a little too Hawaiian on my wall.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So long as you aren't drinking out of a coconut shell with the straw and parasol, you'll be fine. DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saves me trying to figure out a way.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny, I had an 09 AS Tele for sale about 8 months ago listed for $1300 and the only action I got were offers in the $900-1000 range. I ended up selling it on Reverb and it took months at that. 

Now $1200 is apparently a good deal. Go figure.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

These have the Ash bodies and Alnico V pickups. Both Custom Shop features these days. Fender only uses Ash for CS guitars since 2019 if I recall. The finish might even be nitro.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Parabola said:


> These have the Ash bodies and Alnico V pickups. Both Custom Shop features these days. Fender only uses Ash for CS guitars since 2019 if I recall. The finish might even be nitro.


It's not nitro. American Standards are all poly. And it would have the same AS pickups that were in them for a decade in the 00's. It wasn't until 2012 that they got upgraded to the CS Fat 50's set.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sold. Anybody here?!?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

FatStrat2 said:


> I actually was seriously considering this one - if it met my [light] weight requirements. Unfortunately (or not), I already have a Sienna Sunburst Jackson single cut. With both of them up, it might look a little too Hawaiian on my wall.


“Too Hawaiian”? Have you ever been there? There’s no such thing!!! Ha, ha….

Chiming in on the guitar…. Ya, that’s tempting.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Sold. Anybody here?!?


Phew!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Verne said:


> Sold. Anybody here?!?


----------

